# TT-RS / TTS / TT: Awesome Radar Detector Mount Solution by BlendMount & Mirror Tap



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been working with BlendMount for quite some time (~12 months!) to develop a version of their radar detector mount for the Audi TT-RS (it should also fit the TT & TTS)

It is a very slick solution especially their Mirror Tap to obtain power from the rear-view mirror!

The pictures I have below are of a version just prior to the final version which is now available.

(I no longer own a TT-RS and so do not have pictures of the final version)

This mount is trully a work of art!

See *www.blendmount.com* and *www.mirrortap.com*


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Installation Pictures*

The Mirror Tap is so slick!

(NOTICE THE POSITION OF THE RED AND BLACK CABLES OF THE MIRROR TAP)


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

This is pretty impressive! Even the mirror tap is awesome! 

When I mounted my Dash Cam, I hardwired it to my fuse box. I had to run the long cable between the glass and a-pillar. I was looking for something similar like the mirror tap. 

Great write-up. Thanks for sharing. I will definitely get one of these mounts if/when I get a radar.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

just in time for me to be looking at the new Passports too!


----------



## jrr (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you. Had a Blendmount on my Corvette GrandSport that I traded for the TTS. I was devastated there was nothing for the TTS. My STI sits in the glovebox which is frankly dangerous. 

On the Vette, I decided against the direct wire at the mirror. Ran the wire to the fuse box and put both an in line speakerphone and a remote visual piece. Worked great and you never saw the STI go off, nice and stealth. I ran for almost two years in Va and you couldn't see the detector and it gave off no radiation bleed to be picked up by the police Scepter units .

Blendmount is first class stuff


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That's awesome, really nice work!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ordered both.... yeah boi!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Discount Code from my order, go get it!


http://blendmount.refr.cc/7QBBRR7


also type in AMAZON, in the cupon code box, I got $16.90 off from the price match, as well, click the facebook share link for additional $5 off.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody going to use that ^^^^^?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Could you post some pics of the mount? 

Looks great! Would be all over it if I didn't have a hard-wired system.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Pictures in OP at top player!


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Anybody going to use that ^^^^^?


I just did Dan, thanks. Ordered two, one for my new S4 and one for my Lincoln truck!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> I just did Dan, thanks. Ordered two, one for my new S4 and one for my Lincoln truck!



Glad to help! Great product, I'll post pics when mine comes in tomorrow and I install it and the mirror tap.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Discount Code from my order, go get it!
> 
> 
> http://blendmount.refr.cc/7QBBRR7
> ...


DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw this mount up above and ordered it without reading to the bottom!


anyone doing a DIY for opening the mirror mount and wiring up to it?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Pretty slick but it hangs down too low for my comfort. It ends up creating a large blind spot, especially when looking at cars coming from the right at an intersection. I mount my escort just to the right of the mirror and the bottom of it is just above the bottom of the mirror making it almost disappear. 

If it could be adjusted to swing to the side instead of straight down, it could be the perfect mount.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Lynx did you actually see one? It looks like it tucks up tight to the bottom of the mirror. If so it should be fine. I mount mine now where you have yours. It was a concern of mine too. I will let you know.
Ed


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Lynx did you actually see one? It looks like it tucks up tight to the bottom of the mirror. If so it should be fine. I mount mine now where you have yours. It was a concern of mine too. I will let you know.
> Ed


I'm just going by this picture which shows it pretty low. I should also note that I'm 6'3" so I have a high eye line. The mirror itself gets in my way.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LynxFX said:


> I'm just going by this picture which shows it pretty low. I should also note that I'm 6'3" so I have a high eye line. The mirror itself gets in my way.


Good point. A potentially better design would be for the mount to go from the stalk to up above the mirror and across to the left (or right) to mount the detector a "10:30" or "1:30" relative to the mirror in the small open view. This wouldn't block any additional visibility really.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought the same thing, it appears to hang too low for my liking. I have a hard wire coming up in the driver corner so that my detector is on the dash in the front left corner and I sort of like it there. 

I do for sure appreciate the effort in getting this done.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Height doesnt bother me at all. Its better than suction cups for sure. I have to move my head when looking at intersections as I am also 6 foot 2 in anyways, so this is no hassle.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is mine. Suction cups have never been a problem.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Suction cups dirty up your windshield, they fail over time, and are more obvious than this mount. These are the reasons for this type of mount.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


> ... Suction cups have never been a problem.


Suction cups are so .... last decade.

A mount CNC-machined from a solid block of aluminum facilitating power directly from the rear-view mirror is the way it is done in 2014.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Here is mine. Suction cups have never been a problem.


Try living in Florida, summer time you always find your radar detector on the passenger floor after coming out from work. Even brand new super sticky escort model cups.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*For the overly cautious DIY'er*


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Try living in Florida, summer time you always find your radar detector on the passenger floor after coming out from work. Even brand new super sticky escort model cups.


I've had the same 2 escort suction cups for almost 6 years now in year round Southern California sun. They haven't failed me yet. Just remember to press in the dimple every once in awhile.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Suction cups are so .... last decade.
> 
> A mount CNC-machined from a solid block of aluminum facilitating power directly from the rear-view mirror is the way it is done in 2014.


I'll keep my $150 and stay in 2013 and have my radar detector in a better position. Thanks:what:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

"better position" is all subjective.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> "better position" is all subjective.


Not really. It's pretty clear from a visibility perspective. Middle of the windshield or up on the edge next to the rear view mirror. One gives better overall visibility than the other.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Not really. It's pretty clear from a visibility perspective. Middle of the windshield or up on the edge next to the rear view mirror. One gives better overall visibility than the other.



Like i said, it's subjective, to all the variables of each car, where you are at in relation to the source of the radar, the condition of the glass, etc. Being placed smack dab in the middle of the windshield in plain view of front and back top to bottom, with minimal other mitigating factors though is hard to not be considered the optimal positioning. It has been tested with numerous detectors over the years. That's why this mount is soo attractive.


And and in not talking about "better positioning" as if the radar is a sight inhibitor, because with this mount it's minimal. I find I just about forget it's there most of the time. It's no differet than having a lower handing mirror on my other cars. It's joy instructive at all to me. That is telenovela to personal desire though, an had no bearing on "better position" in relation to radar effectiveness.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Like i said, it's subjective, to all the variables of each car, where you are at in relation to the source of the radar, the condition of the glass, etc. Being placed smack dab in the middle of the windshield in plain view of front and back top to bottom, with minimal other mitigating factors though is hard to not be considered the optimal positioning. It has been tested with numerous detectors over the years. That's why this mount is soo attractive.
> 
> 
> And and in not talking about "better positioning" as if the radar is a sight inhibitor, because with this mount it's minimal. I find I just about forget it's there most of the time. It's no differet than having a lower handing mirror on my other cars. It's joy instructive at all to me. That is telenovela to personal desire though, an had no bearing on "better position" in relation to radar effectiveness.


You can set my valentine one on the seat and it will pick up the radar just fine, it is that sensitive. I imagine the escorts are similar from the tests that I have seen. Everyones head is within 6 inches of each other when driving a car. Having optimum visibility of the road is more important than where the radar detector is to pick up a signal. The mount may be small but the mount and radar detector together is not a small obstacle in the middle of the windshield on a small car. You can continue to try to blow smoke but its not subjective.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

"Blow Smoke" un-stick you head from your anus. The mount and radar tucked under the mirror make minimal impact on visibility. If you think that small of an area affects your visibility judgment in the car, you have more problems than the placement of a detector.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> "Blow Smoke" un-stick you head from your anus. The mount and radar tucked under the mirror make minimal impact on visibility. If you think that small of an area affects your visibility judgment in the car, you have more problems than the placement of a detector.


Yeah, because this will give a clear view of a small child chasing a ball on the sidewalk, won't it. You can justify your purchase all you want but I'm providing an objective opinion. Your brilliant comment that suction cups will dirty the windshield is a great reason to spend $150 for a worse view. I think you have sufficiently shown who's head is up their anus.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> Yeah, because this will give a clear view of a small child chasing a ball on the sidewalk, won't it.


I suppose if the child was floating above the ground it might block your view but it seems pretty clear that there's a decent gap between the detector and the hood line. I think a more representative picture from further back and with a wider angle lens would give us all a better idea of what kind of impact this mount will have. This angle is too close and too high.

I'm also not sure why people using suction cup mounts seem to be getting defensive about this.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Objective opinion.... Ahh, no. Your being a grade a douche.


funny how in the last 20 years of driving with a detector in roughly the same position as this, affixed to the windshield I have not had the unfortune of running into an obstical or a child... Because I'm not a douche and I watch the damn surroundings when I'm driving, as I'm sure everyone else does, with the exception of yourself.

I can take a picture and make anything in trot view of the drivers seat looks soo disproportionally obstructive of view, it's fairly easy.

The main reason people started putting detectors by the roof line wasn't for the "limiting visibility" the induced, but to make it less obvious to any LEO that there was one present, especially where they are illegal.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I suppose if the child was floating above the ground it might block your view but it seems pretty clear that there's a decent gap between the detector and the hood line. I think a more representative picture from further back and with a wider angle lens would give us all a better idea of what kind of impact this mount will have. This angle is too close and too high.
> 
> I'm also not sure why people using suction cup mounts seem to be getting defensive about this.


Not defensive at all until you tell me that I have my head up my anus because I am of the opinion that this mount is in a horrible position for safety.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

looks pretty slick and digging the power connection. I just have mine velcroed in the same area on the dash down below. I might look into this thing though if I think of some reasons why it'll be better than what I have.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Pic of mount*

I took a picture of my new mount from eye level in the seat at the same vertical fill I would have driving. Its not perfect but its better than the suction cup for me. Now I just need to wire it up. It definitely does not block so much as to make it unsafe that is for sure.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

How tall are you Brd? I'm 6' or used to be....shrinking.....I think that under the mirror would be in my line of sight. Neat install though.

I wish Escort would make a new Solo with the latest technology....I use the Solo 3 so there are no wires.......


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Im 6'2" and i doesnt bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> How tall are you Brd? .......


5'9", But I have my seat back really straight compared to most and a little farther back then most. Guess I am not a low rider type. Even people my size move my seat up and down when they drive my car. I guess it is a little strange I notice that but it consistent. Both my Boys are 5'10" and they move the seat forward when they drive any of my vehicles.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, I have some real world criticism. The Escort Max is now getting intermittent GPS. I think it is mounted to far back under the mirror. I am going to contact them about moving the radar detector about an inch forward. This morning when traveling in a NE direction I kept losing GPS. This has never happened before.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I still havent had any issues with my Max... in fact, it just saved my ass 2 miles down the road going about 120...


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate to dredge up an ancient thread, but this seems like a good place to ask. You guys think there's enough room inside the wire housing / cover to fit one of the V1 bluetooth modules? They aren't very large, and can probably be made slightly smaller by removing the housing... would save me from having to run a traditional hardwire around the car if I can power the V1 + BT module up inside the housing via mirrortap.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, I believe there is enough room. I am about to go this rout as well, as I'm giving my Passport Max to the wife.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Dan.S said:


> Yes, I believe there is enough room. I am about to go this rout as well, as I'm giving my Passport Max to the wife.


If you have an Android phone be aware that the BT module is larger / longer... the iPhone module is much shorter. Why V1 doesn't use the same module for both is completely beyond me.

A lot of guys swear by using a dedicated Android phone plus the "YAV1" app from the store (free) - it uses the phone's GPS to emulate an Escort setup including auto-mute and speed sensitivity. It's the best thing to happen to V1 since the arrows, but it requires you have an Android phone and always remember to fire up YAV1 (or have a device dedicated to this in the car).

For iOS, there's StealthAssist, which is still MUCH better than the crappy V1c app, except it can't setup custom sweeps for you. (You have to program them with V1c and then use StealthAssist separately for daily driving.)

I'll have to take a look at my options once I get my car back. *grumble*


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Right on, thanks for the info, I do have an iPhone 6 plus...


----------

